# BBC Developing a Live Action Discworld series



## Vince W (Mar 1, 2018)

First _Good Omens_ and now this!

Terry Pratchett’s ‘Discworld’ Set For TV Adaptation With BBC Studios & Narrativia


----------



## Lucien21 (Mar 1, 2018)

Havn't they done a bunch already?

Sky did 2 or 3 of them.


----------



## Vince W (Mar 1, 2018)

There have been three. _The Colour of Magic, Hogfather,  _and _Going Postal_.


----------



## reiver33 (Mar 1, 2018)

Were they the ones with David Jason as Rincewind? I didn't watch them on principle, as he was way WAY too old for the role.


----------



## Vince W (Mar 1, 2018)

He was Albert in Hogfather and Rincewind in The Colour of Magic. And yes he was _far_ too old for Rincewind.


----------



## Penny (Mar 5, 2018)

Id say he was defs too old to play Rincewind but he had the right character if it had been one of the later rincewind books.

liking that news about the series too, thx for the heads up


----------



## Kylara (Mar 5, 2018)

I've heard rumblings, so this seems good! 

Working title The Watch hints at Commander Vimes and Carrot?


----------



## Luiglin (Mar 5, 2018)

Either the Watch or the Witches. There's a whole discworld full of stuff they could do with them.


----------



## Narkalui (Mar 28, 2018)

The Watch has been in development by BBC for years and years now, I thought it had been canned...


----------

